# Upcoming SSD shortage?



## lettucehat (May 3, 2021)

This is probably a very misinformed question, but recently I've been reading a lot about Chia Coin and how it might cause a storage shortage much like coin mining has led to GPU shortages. Is it likely this trend will lead to a shortage of the sort of SSDs we typically use in virtual instrument land? My understanding at the moment is that the mining requires capacities and speeds beyond what we typically use here, but maybe it will still filter down to the more affordable nvme, and Samsung EVO price range. Thoughts?


----------



## strojo (May 3, 2021)

It’s definitely impacted spinning rust. 16tb Exos x16 went from $299 two months ago to $519 currently. I haven’t seen the same effect on SSD.


----------



## dzilizzi (May 3, 2021)

I noticed the larger spinning drives had gone up. I was looking for some 4TB 7200 rpm internal drives for not so important libraries and loops that I never use and could not find any. Or not at a reasonable price. The 5400 rpm external drives are reasonably priced. But mostly useless for sample libraries.

Still finding internal SSD's in the 1TB or smaller range to be priced about the same as always. But a 2TB is actually the same or more than 2 1TB drives.


----------



## José Herring (May 3, 2021)

I think many of the shortages over the next few years might come down to just labor shortages rather than anything else. I year of pandemia has proven that many people can dump their low wage jobs and survive just fine. 

I don't think it's limited to tech industries. I think it's world wide in manufacturing. Less units of something being made because you can't find the man power to assemble will lead to less supply which will lead to greater demand and rising prices. We are going to see a huge inflation but I'm not worried. What pandemia has taught me is that I spend way too much on shit anyway.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 3, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I was looking for some 4TB 7200 rpm internal drives for not so important libraries and loops that I never use and could not find any. Or not at a reasonable price.


I don't know what prices you've seen but they're https://www.amazon.com/Inch-Cache-Enterprise-Drive-WD4000FYYZ/dp/B0090UEQ8I/ ($88 each here).


----------



## dzilizzi (May 3, 2021)

Virtuoso said:


> I don't know what prices you've seen but they're https://www.amazon.com/Inch-Cache-Enterprise-Drive-WD4000FYYZ/dp/B0090UEQ8I/ ($88 each here).


Thank you! Those didn't show up when I last searched.


----------



## HeliaVox (May 3, 2021)

Blame it on Brood X


----------

